# Went to adopt a Meezer - Meet Sophia!



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Since I lost my wonderful flame point boys recently I was feeling the need to get a Siamese cat again. I went on line to a Siamese rescue and they needed references. I called the director for the rescue I used to volunteer for to see if she would mind if they contacted her. She said "We have some Siamese mixes here, why don't you come see them?" So that's what we did. When I used to volunteer there I would go and get Sophia after I was done cleaning and sit and give her some attention. She was always so sweet and full of purrs. Today I picked her up and she molded herself to me and started purring as if she remembered. How could I put her down after that? 
Welcome Sophia. 




























Guess it just wasn't a Meezer day. :daisy


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Aww...welcome home, Sophia. What a beautiful little girl, Sue. Ray Ray and Orlando approve.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What a pretty baby girl! She sounds like a very sweet cat!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

What is a meezer


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations Sue! Sophia is lovely...and it looks like she's already made herself right at home!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Meezer is a slang/nickname for Siamese. 
She was already at the shelter when I adopted Orlando in 2008. I always felt bad that I had passed her up and that's why I would seek her out for extra attention once I started volunteering there. They told me she was about 5 then, that would make here somewhere between 9 - 11 now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations, Sue!

How sad that she's been there for so long, but she just hit the cat lottery with her new home. :grin:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats to Sue and Sophia!! What a long time for her to be at the shelter...but such a happy story that she remembered you and is now safe and happy in your house. 

She's beautiful!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Today I went back to Carolines Kids to return the carrier and got to see her records. She is 10 years old and had 5 kittens in 2004 when she first came to the shelter! That is amazing because she is just a little girl. I would bet she is only about half the weight of our other two girls. 
The manager there thinks she must have remembered me because she said Sophia is usually somewhat standoffish to people that come in. That would be amazing, it's been about two years since I've had to give up volunteering there because my hips got so bad. I think she was just thinking, "I better be nice to this one because she just might take me home."
I am going to get her in to the vet as soon as possible because she has mouth sores, but that's a subject for another forum.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome home Sophia. I think she was just waiting for you to come back for her. She knew that you were her meant to be Mommy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so glad that you found (re-found) Sophia  Wow, she had been at the shelter for EIGHT years? That's so depressing, but it makes it that much happier that she found a home with you.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations! May you have many happy years together! <3 I love black kitties!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, she was at the shelter such a long time. How is she adjusting to her new home?

What a fantastic thing you did.  I hope her mouth issues can be sorted out without needing to pull her teeth.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sophia is learning how to be a cat in a home. She is a shy girl but is getting braver every day. After work yesterday she began following me around the house as I was getting some chores done. She has even come and slept on the bed. It's really fun to watch her relax into her new life.


----------

